# spray to use on smoked pork butt



## bubbska (Mar 25, 2016)

This is our first time smoking a pork butt. I am asking if anyone can help me with making the spray to put on the butt while smoking. I have the apple cider/vinegar/bourbon to mix and spray on it but not sure of the ratio/measurement of each to use.  Thanks for your help...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2016)

The ratio is not so important.

Mix it up & see how it tastes.

I would think 1/3, 1/3 ,1/3 to start.

Then adjust to your taste.

Of course I like bourbon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> The ratio is not so important.
> 
> Mix it up & see how it tastes.
> 
> ...









  what he said.

I thought you're suppose to drink that stuff, not spray it.


----------



## bubbska (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you. I have been told the the vinegar helps tenderize it so will try it. Not big on vinegar but will to try to make it good. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## joe black (Mar 25, 2016)

I never spray a pork butt.  It loses too much heat when opening the cooker.  When I wrap it at the stall, I will put 1/2 cup of apple juice in the foil.  The apple juice will add some flavor and the acidity will help with tenderness.


----------



## concordeer (Mar 25, 2016)

Spray with 1/3 Apple Cider Vinegar and  2/3 Apple Juice.. 

If you don't use a water pan I strongly suggest spritzing to keep the meat moist.


----------



## bubbska (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you all for your help


----------

